# got tired of kicking rocks lol



## HitchesWorld (Oct 29, 2022)

So I got a job, saved up and paid off all my fines and reinstatement fees and did their stupid online defense driving course and all thats left is the actual drivers test, i gotta retest lol I kinda was hoping to find a licensed hitchhiker to travel with me some if youre tired of kicking rocks too lol i scheduled my test for this coming tuesday, I might stick around and try to get a van but i got a good running car for next to nothing so ill most likely just roll with that soon as i pass my test. I have insurance so any licensed driver would be covered in my car lol
safe travels to all


----------



## AyeAaron (Nov 27, 2022)

Yeah I'd save for a van / suv in your situation, cars are too small


----------



## HitchesWorld (Nov 27, 2022)

AyeAaron said:


> Yeah I'd save for a van / suv in your situation, cars are too small


Idc anymore, I bought a hose instead of a gas can! I'm gonna see if exhaust fumes will really put me to sleep forever! It's a cruel world and I'm over it


----------



## AyeAaron (Nov 27, 2022)

HitchesWorld said:


> Idc anymore, I bought a hose instead of a gas can! I'm gonna see if exhaust fumes will really put me to sleep forever! It's a cruel world and I'm over it



It can indeed be a cruel world, I spent a lot of time considering suicide when quarantine started and my life really went to shit. Glad that I didn't though, things got better

Actually a few weeks ago, when the woman I love left me, it brought everything back for a few days. A lot like relapsing, all the old wounds opening up like they had never healed

One thing which was really striking about it, is how hopeless I felt. Logically I thought that I knew things could get better, but I felt like it never would, and had no motivation to make it so anyways

Thankfully I had my family to eventually break through the fog, though I never mentioned it until later. And the dumb dogs

What ails you? Is there anyone there for you?


----------

